# Back from MegaMeet - Dyno Results on my 2.0 16V MSnS-E



## mjleamy (Mar 16, 2004)

*Dyno Tuned Maps - Back from MegaMeet - 2.0 16V MSnS-E -*

Well I had a good time hanging out near the AED dyno at MegaMeet on Saturday - in Richmond, VA. I didn't make it to any of the talks at the hotel, but I did meet FoxNit and his buddy Donal (good guys) and I got my 91 gli on the dyno for an hour of tuning. Scott Clark (aka dieselgeek on msefi.com) greatly assisted by tuning my maps while I controlled the throttle. We did steady-state runs and a final power run. Scott radically altered my spark map near idle and took out some timing at low RPM, mid-MAP to avoid pinging. Scott also worked on my acceleration enrichments to get a nice responsive throttle blip at idle. Here are some images documenting my new tune and the power run:
New spark map -- notice my idle is sitting at 15 degrees of advance. The idle is smoother here and I no longer have any lean surge that plagued me near 2000 rpm and light load (parking lot cruising).








New VE map








Here is the power run on the dyno. Scott says this dyno (Mustang Dyno) underreports by 15%. My max hp on the dyno was 126 and my max torque was 134 ft-lbs. Considering the factory rated the 2.0 16V at 133 ft-lbs max, and I believe that was at the engine and not the wheels, even without the 15% additional the Megasquirt install results in a significant increase in torque. The factory HP rating is 134, which is a bit higher than my 126. Again, VW's 134 is at the engine and not the wheels. Also, I think I am running out of injector (I am using 18.7 lbs/hr) at higher RPMs and I could get more power with a little bigger injector.








I replotted the data sheet from the dyno in Excel, which gives a clearer idea about what is going on:








You can see that the torque dips a little bit in the 3000s before picking up again. I talked to ChadR about this this morning and he sees the same thing in his 2.0.
Next year I hope to see more of you guys at MegaMeet














The dyno time alone was worth it.

_Modified by mjleamy at 11:05 AM 4-30-2007_


_Modified by mjleamy at 10:27 AM 5-1-2007_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Back from MegaMeet - Dyno Results on my 2.0 16V MSnS-E (mjleamy)*

nice work man, im sure a ton of people will benefit from your maps


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Back from MegaMeet - Dyno Results on my 2.0 16V MSnS-E (VWralley)*

great work. im going to give your map a try! thanks


----------



## rabbot16v (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Back from MegaMeet - Dyno Results on my 2.0 16V MSnS-E (rabbito)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is your motor completely stock?
If so those are some good numbers


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Back from MegaMeet - Dyno Results on my 2.0 16V MSnS-E (rabbito)*

i always like looking at everyones spark/ve tables. thanks for sharing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

Here is mine with stock everything but MS&S-e. 








I just threw a stock exhaust cam in the intake without any cam gear mods this weekend and made 125whp so far- the tune got better from there but the IAT's kept climbing as the manifold heat soaked- up over 150 degF IAT and 235 water temp so power never really increased. I'm going to go back out and redyno with the current tune, cold, and see what its really doing. 
Torque curve is way different, and the big torque dip around 3k is even worse. I suspect its the intake manifold having some resonance issues and doing that to us.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

That's awesome to see. I wish we could get something like this going in SoCal.


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

Nice, is the motor mostly stock?
Digifant injectors? How do you know you're running out of fuel, I don't see A/F ratios on the dynosheet.
Can you send me a copy of your MSQ file? My VE is way off, and I'm trying to figure out why


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

whats you setup..injectors? motor mods, itbs?


----------



## rivethead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

Intresting dip at 3K - Mine dipped at 3500 with some high duration cams no matter how we tuned. I wonder if it is the manifold design that is causing this?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (rivethead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rivethead* »_Intresting dip at 3K - Mine dipped at 3500 with some high duration cams no matter how we tuned. I wonder if it is the manifold design that is causing this?

ill let you know once i get my short runner (NA on a stock 9a) dyno'd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

It was nice to meet you Mike.
Heres the dyno I ran just before The origional poster.








105whp 138lb/ft tq
4th gear pull on a 9Q trans (ratio is .909)
Recap on my specs
OBD1 2.0L ABA
Stock head
Ti retainers and lightened lifters
TT 276 cam with adjustable gear at 3deg advance.
9Q trans
Full TT exhaust with hi flo cat and dynomaxxx muffler.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Back from MegaMeet - Dyno Results on my 2.0 16V MSnS-E (mk2dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2dubbin* »_i always like looking at everyones spark/ve tables. thanks for sharing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mjleamy (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Dyno Tuned Maps - Back from MegaMeet - 2.0 16V MSnS-E - (mjleamy)*

I got questions about how stock the engine is. It is completely stock. I do have what I think is a Techtonics exhaust on the car the PO installed. 
I am using the 18.7 lb/hr DIGI2 injectors. I made some runs on the highway and checked out my duty cycle with these injectors. My AFRs didn't go lean, so apparently these injectors are up to the task.
If you want my 029v msq file, e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Dyno Tuned Maps - Back from MegaMeet - 2.0 16V MSnS-E - (mjleamy)*

What are your duty cycles in %? 
I doubt you are running out of fuel unless your base pressure is ~low. I'm using a full 60psi base pressure just for extra atomization, since we aren't anywhere near maxing out the pumps and every little bit helps right.


----------



## mjleamy (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Dyno Tuned Maps - Back from MegaMeet - 2.0 16V MSnS-E - (fast_a2_20v)*

Using a 3 bar fpr. Based on HP calculators, the 18.7 lb/hr injector shouldn't be enough. I hit 100% on the duty cycle, but I am not sure when exactly.


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

I think for a bone stock 16V, the 19lb/hr injectors are probably borderline, toss in a few mods, and it's possible they are maxed.
And raising the fuel pressure actually reduces the fuel volume the fuel pump can provide.
Mine is running at 4 bar (56psi) but I'm curious how much fuel it's capable of flowing at that pressure.
If the fuel pump can handle it, 4bar will provide ~15% more fuel than 3bar
Oh yeah, and I sent you an email, I'd like to see your MSQ file.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

nice numbers, great info


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (xr4tic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xr4tic* »_I think for a bone stock 16V, the 19lb/hr injectors are probably borderline, toss in a few mods, and it's possible they are maxed.
And raising the fuel pressure actually reduces the fuel volume the fuel pump can provide.
Mine is running at 4 bar (56psi) but I'm curious how much fuel it's capable of flowing at that pressure.
If the fuel pump can handle it, 4bar will provide ~15% more fuel than 3bar
Oh yeah, and I sent you an email, I'd like to see your MSQ file.

300whp or so worth. You could even go to 5 bar no problem on an N/A 16v. 
*edit* at least on a cis pump setup although mk3 stock pumps will do 300-350whp @ 5bar as well. 


_Modified by fast_a2_20v at 6:55 PM 5-8-2007_


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

Are the Digifant and CIS fuel pumps the same? Mine was a digifant car.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (xr4tic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xr4tic* »_Are the Digifant and CIS fuel pumps the same? Mine was a digifant car.

I don't think so, but i'm really not sure, every mk2 i've owned has started off as a late 16v so CIS-motronic fueling.


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (xr4tic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xr4tic* »_Are the Digifant and CIS fuel pumps the same? Mine was a digifant car.

Digi pumps are lower pressure ~40psi 
CIS pumps are ~80psi


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

thats just based on the regulator, they could still be the same pump.
Or the digi could be weaker, anyone able to get old part numbers for the 2 pumps?


----------



## bagpipegoatee (Sep 29, 2004)

Do you think you could post up your warm up tables by any chance?
If you could, that'd be great.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (xr4tic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xr4tic* »_thats just based on the regulator, they could still be the same pump.


theyre not, the cis-e and cis pumps are capable of a lot more flow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Armagon (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: Dyno Tuned Maps - Back from MegaMeet - 2.0 16V MSnS-E - (mjleamy)*

how did you place you ignition distributor and what is you trigger angle ?
My distributor is turned Counterclockwise completely and i'm running 10 degrees one trigger angle.
what about you ?


----------



## mjleamy (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Dyno Tuned Maps - Back from MegaMeet - 2.0 16V MSnS-E - (Armagon)*

To the best of my knowledge, my distributor sits basically in its stock location. My trigger angle is also 10 degrees. I am using the Bosch ignition module.


----------



## bagpipegoatee (Sep 29, 2004)

I set it to patatron's directions, and it works well.
http://volksearch.com/patatron...t=173


_Modified by bagpipegoatee at 9:21 AM 6-11-2007_


----------



## mjleamy (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (bagpipegoatee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bagpipegoatee* »_I set it to patatron's directions, and it works well.


same


----------

